# Why did the seagull cross the ocean ??



## t-bone tim (May 7, 2007)

answer..................to get to the other Tide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triple b (May 7, 2007)

Oh My! ..................Groan!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

That's cute!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 8, 2007)

Hey Tim.................dont quit your day job!!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2007)

Ummmmm.....................yeah...


----------

